# Back to the Future trilogy goes 88 mph in Blu on Oct 26



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=4800

Day purchase one for me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

+1 Me too


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh, I'm conflicted. 

First of all I have the trilogy on DVD. I actually have the box set with the incorrectly cropped Part 2, which I didn't exchange because I thought it would be collectible. It's got a lot of special features and I think most if not all of them move over to the Blu-ray. 

I love this film and I refer to it frequently in conversation. But is a film made in 1985 worth purchasing in HD? I bought the Trek 2/3/4 box set. The restoration is excellent but if anything the higher quality makes the effects look worse.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Hmmm... This would be the third time I am purchasing the set.

(Purchased the first release on VHS, that came with the 4th bonus tape).
Then purchased the DVD Boxed Set.

Not sure if I will go for the Blu-Ray... depends on the price.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm not a huge fan of this series, but since they're among my wife's favorites, I'm sure it'll be a day one purchase for me.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hmmm... This would be the third time I am purchasing the set.
> 
> (Purchased the first release on VHS, that came with the 4th bonus tape).
> Then purchased the DVD Boxed Set.
> ...


This could be one of those "Either get on day one sales or wait a year for the price to drop" purchases.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Looks like a decent amount of good special features new to the BD release -- will likely be picking this up as a result. :up:


----------

